# Building Coils - Basics For Newbies



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

Hi All,

Tomorrow I enter the world of building coils and messing around with wire and cotton wool etc... there is a ton of info on the other threads but thought it may be a good idea to start a beginners thread because a lot of the other threads are pretty technical.

So... Questions...

What thickness screwdriver or drill bit should I use to wrap the wire around? I'm building for a Kayfun Lite Plus Clone RBA.
I assume the 28g Kanthal A-1 Wire is the right one?
Can I just go to the hardware store and buy one of those little blowtorches?
Should I try using Silica Wick as well as Cotton Wool?
What power setting should I set the SVD to start?
I'm so looking forward to Vape Mail tomorrow! And just for the record this is all your fault @Matthee!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

To start I suggest the following from HWS:

1. 2mm drill bit to use as former to wrap your coils (don't you have coil jig?)
2. 28G Kanthal is great to start off with (10 wraps on 2mm as a start)
3. Any blowtorch will work - even a lighter
4. Try both, you'll find the cotton much better re flavour and wicking
5. Power setting: start of minimum, go up until it gets nasty and then go 1 down

Looking forward to the photos, and of coarse your comments

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

johanct said:


> To start I suggest the following from HWS:
> 
> 1. 2mm drill bit to use as former to wrap your coils (don't you have coil jig?)
> 2. 28G Kanthal is great to start off with (10 wraps on 2mm as a start)
> ...



Thanks Johan! No I don't have a coil jig... I made the mistake of going to sleep that night and I missed the auction end.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

Another question... Do you all undo the fill screw to add the juice? The hole looks (from videos) a bit small and that seems a tough way to fill the tank?


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Another question... Do you all undo the fill screw to add the juice? The hole looks (from videos) a bit small and that seems a tough way to fill the tank?



You wont mess if you use the fill screw. Big mess if you forget to put your finger on the air vent when filling from the top! No easy with VM's bottles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (18/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Johan! No I don't have a coil jig... I made the mistake of going to sleep that night and I missed the auction end.


Rob, it is really not that hard to roll a coil. Hardest part is to keep count of the wraps. 
Also, I don't even own a blowtorch. 28g Kanthal is not so springy and as soon as you have it in the atty, you can pulse it and squeeze it. Repeat 3 times. If the coil heats from the centre to outside, you are ready.
Screw on the barrel and top of the chamber and just take and try it before you put the whole thing together and fill with juice. Easy to change anything if you must.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

johanct said:


> You wont mess if you use the fill screw. Big mess if you forget to put your finger on the air vent when filling from the top! No easy with VM's bottles.



OK in that case I need to fill my U-Can with Menthol Ice. Thanks for that tip!


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

There you go Rob the pro's with experience like TylerD will take it from here with further assistance. One thing that helped me after the pulsing and then wicking - wet the wick with enough juice, easier to position in the Kayfun.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (18/3/14)

@Rob Fisher just a word of advice, once u get this RBA built and running properly, i guarantee you you will be posting alot of stuff in the classifieds

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (18/3/14)

@Rob Fisher please wash the unit decently before you do a build.


----------



## Andre (18/3/14)

You can coil one of two ways:

The traditional way - the wraps are not touching. Not for cotton as wicking material.
Micro coils - the wraps are tight and touching.
Here is a video on the traditional way:

The micro coil way:

Micro coiling with a jig, but worth watching even if you do not have a jig:


Your specific questions:

What thickness screwdriver or drill bit should I use to wrap the wire around? I'm building for a Kayfun Lite Plus Clone RBA. The majority of vapers use a mandrel of around 1.5 mm. The usual terminology is then that your have a coil with an ID (inner diameter) of 1.5 mm. 
I assume the 28g Kanthal A-1 Wire is the right one? The most popular gauge.
Can I just go to the hardware store and buy one of those little blowtorches? Yes, very handy. I use a little Dremel one.
Should I try using Silica Wick as well as Cotton Wool? On the Kayfun, if you go the micro coil way, I recommend start with cotton.
What power setting should I set the SVD to start? That depends a lot on the resistance of your coil. The higher the resistance, the more power you can apply. Very important to check the resistance of your coil before firing - for if there is a short your SVD will not measure resistance.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

TylerD said:


> @Rob Fisher please wash the unit decently before you do a build.



Thanks @TylerD! I assume Sunlight Dishwasher liquid and warm water and then rinse big time?


----------



## TylerD (18/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @TylerD! I assume Sunlight Dishwasher liquid and warm water and then rinse big time?


Jip thath will work great. Just rinse all the liquid of! Big time like you said!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @TylerD! I assume Sunlight Dishwasher liquid and warm water and then rinse big time?



yes 100% Rob, those stuff are still yucky inside with machine oil and chinese pubes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (18/3/14)

A question new coilers ask a lot - how many wraps to get to my desired resistance? Attached a document to give you some idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

Matthee said:


> You can coil one of two ways:
> 
> The traditional way - the wraps are not touching.
> Micro coils - the wraps are tight and touching.
> ...




Thanks @Matthee! I am assembling the tools as we speak! Whoops... no Ohm meter! I need one of them! Yay! More stuff to buy!


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

johanct said:


> yes 100% Rob, those stuff are still yucky inside with machine oil and chinese pubes.



Hahahaha! That really tickled my fancy and I couldn't type for about a minute!


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

Matthee said:


> A question new coilers ask a lot - how many wraps to get to my desired resistance? Attached a document to give you some idea.



Thanks for the chart! And what resistance should I be looking for @Matthee?


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

Apologies for that expression due to a lack of a better word or acrynem. But seeing that members are 18+ I thought I will take a chance just to make sure you wash them properly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (18/3/14)

I'll be watching this thread closely, will be getting my Kayfun on payday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (18/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Matthee! I am assembling the tools as we speak! Whoops... no Ohm meter! I need one of them! Yay! More stuff to buy!



If you still have your svd you can use that to check the ohms of your coil and to see if it is shorting or not.

I'm not saying don'y buy an ohm meter, just a suggestion if you wanna get rebuilding asap while your wait on your ohm meter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

OK now I'm getting excited... need to visit the hardware store first thing to get a few more "tools" for my Vaping Tool Box!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (18/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK now I'm getting excited... need to visit the hardware store first thing to get a few more "tools" for my Vaping Tool Box!
> 
> View attachment 2153


You can actually use that small black screwdriver for coils. Looks perfect.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (18/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for the chart! And what resistance should I be looking for @Matthee?


My recommendation would be to start around 1.3 ohms.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (18/3/14)

Damn but I'm agreeing alot with @Matthee !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

Go Rob go!

You haven't started yet - but your preparation is certainly that of a champion!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

TylerD said:


> You can actually use that small black screwdriver for coils. Looks perfect.



Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> If you still have your svd you can use that to check the ohms of your coil and to see if it is shorting or not.
> 
> I'm not saying don'y buy an ohm meter, just a suggestion if you wanna get rebuilding asap while your wait on your ohm meter.



Roger that! I will go search for an ohm meter now! I need all the crap and then some extra just to make me look more of a Pro!!


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

We are all rooting for you Rob!

And I agree with @TylerD on using the small black screwdriver as a start for your mandrel to wind the coil around. It makes it easier to hold while you wind the coil.

For 1.3 ohms as @Matthee suggested, I would guess about 8 wraps. Don't know how thick that screwdriver is - but if its a bit bigger than 1.5 mm then I think that 8 wraps will do. Check @Matthee's PDF he posted several posts ago.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## vaalboy (18/3/14)

Rob, Dischem Hillcrest stocks organic cotton pads. I haven't experienced any taste issues using that. The shell garage on Pioneer road has little blow torches which work like a bomb. Look at my DIY coil jig thread and make one for yourself from an old wire coat hanger. That little jig works like a bomb and makes it super easy. I'm in JHB until Wednesday but can pop past on Thursday evening if you need any help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Rob, Dischem Hillcrest stocks organic cotton pads. I haven't experienced any taste issues using that. The shell garage on Pioneer road has little blow torches which work like a bomb. Look at my DIY coil jig thread and make one for yourself from an old wire coat hanger. That little jig works like a bomb and makes it super easy. I'm in JHB until Wednesday but can pop past on Thursday evening if you need any help.


How is the Mini taking to travelling?


----------



## vaalboy (18/3/14)

Matthee said:


> How is the Mini taking to travelling?



Loving every second of hassle free quality vaping. My colleagues call it the "walkie talkie" lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Rob, Dischem Hillcrest stocks organic cotton pads. I haven't experienced any taste issues using that. The shell garage on Pioneer road has little blow torches which work like a bomb. Look at my DIY coil jig thread and make one for yourself from an old wire coat hanger. That little jig works like a bomb and makes it super easy. I'm in JHB until Wednesday but can pop past on Thursday evening if you need any help.



Thanks Markus! That was about to be my next question... the cotton wool!

Will go check out your Jig now! Thanks!


----------



## vaalboy (18/3/14)

Rob, I'm not familiar with your RBA, but I use the MVP as a ohm reader. Just press both buttons simultaneously and bobs your uncle. I bought an ohm reader from vapemob if you still want one.


----------



## Andre (18/3/14)

You screw the RBA onto the ohm meter. So, except for its primary function, it is great as a stable base to build on. Here is the link to the VapeMob one: http://vapemob.co.za/product/ohm-meter/


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Here is the link to the VapeMob one: http://vapemob.co.za/product/ohm-meter/



It appears that they only do Speedmail and not Door to Door Courier? Do you know of any other sites that do do Courier? I also fancy that little baby stealth eciggie they have and a couple of their drip tips... I have sent them a message to see if they do real shipping.  They also not online here on our forums or am I just being blind?


----------



## vaalboy (18/3/14)

Rob they sent my package overnight with fastway! Just drop them a mail to make 100% they do the same for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Rob they sent my package overnight with fastway! Just drop them a mail to make 100% they do the same for you.



Sweet! Thanks Markus!


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Rob they sent my package overnight with fastway! Just drop them a mail to make 100% they do the same for you.



They will indeed send it door to door! Message received and answered! Vape Mail on it's way shortly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (18/3/14)

If you can, source the following bits from builder's warehouse:



??

The clamp is very very powerful, and I use it to hold the drillbit as a mandrel to form micro coils around.

The dremel drill bits for metal are weird sizes compared to regular drill bits 0.8, 1.2, 1.6 which provides additional options compared to normal 1.0, 1.5 and 2.0 mm drill bits. I think it was R99 for the set

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

devdev said:


> If you can, source the following bits from builder's warehouse:
> 
> The clamp is very very powerful, and I use it to hold the drillbit as a mandrel to form micro coils around.



Perfect! Thanks @devdev ... Builders warehouse is on my shopping list for tomorrow...

Organic Cotton Pads
Blowtorch
1,5mm and 2mm Drill bits (Now changed to your suggestion)
Small Wire cutters
Baby Pliers
Small scissors
Tweezers
Small Tool Box


----------



## devdev (18/3/14)

My pleasure, you will be the KZN coil maestro in no time!

I suggest you go watch some of RipTrippers videos on making coils. He has one where he lays out the list of useful tools he uses:

A pair of nail clippers also helps for trimming the coil legs once screwed into the base (Get a pair of the R20 cheapos from dischem)

For tweezers I found the ones which look like a pair of scissors can handle the most torque or hand pressure without bending or becoming useless. Basically they are like the handle on a pair of scissors, and then where the scissor blades would be there are the two flat bits which pluck or squash things. When pinching your coils together you need to apply quite a lot of force.

I would get the 1mm and 1.5 drill bits as well, that will cover you for most things. Also you will lose the bits pretty quickly, so rather waste the 1mm and 1.5mm bits when you are learning, and keep the dremel ones when you have got the handle on things

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## devdev (18/3/14)

Some more coil pics.

This was from tonight's build, my first one on the KFL+ i got from Vape King last night


32 gauge double twisted kanthal, came out at 0.55 ohms - much lower than expected. I was aiming for 1.0 ohm.




Rob, see how the coil has heated from the inside towards the outside? That is how you want your coil to heat up when you dry fire it. It won't do this the first time you fire it, so you heat it up, then pinch with the scisso-wezeers, then heat, then pinch, and repeat about 3 times, pinching quite hard. This should result in the coil heating from center outwards.

This coil has serious throat hit, and makes me cough. Will rebuild tomorrow night with a proper 1.0 rig


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Perfect! Thanks @devdev ... Builders warehouse is on my shopping list for tomorrow...
> 
> Organic Cotton Pads
> Blowtorch
> ...


Add a big nailclipper to that list. Its the only way to cut silica neatly and works very well for trimming resistance wire.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (18/3/14)

@devdev - Have that same set of Dremel drill bits. The 1.6 mm is especially useful for certain wicking materials. Where did you find that "scissors" tweezers? Have been struggling with my normal tweezers and been on the lookout for something more practical - your's sounds perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

Tomorrow is going to be a fun time... Man I love this web site and you helpful bunch!

My two Nautilus's are very nervous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/3/14)

Matthee said:


> @devdevWhere did you find that "scissors" tweezers? Have been struggling with my normal tweezers and been on the lookout for something more practical - your's sounds perfect.



I got a pair at clicks and they very quickly got claimed by HRH. Same thing happens to my organic cottonballs and nailclippers......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Add a big nailclipper to that list. Its the only way to cut silica neatly and works very well for trimming resistance wire.


Nail clipper was frustrating for me. Difficult to position it to cut the tail ends, does not always cut wicking material cleanly, etc. Scissors much the same. Until I came upon the little thing below. Cuts anything - wire, cotton, silica - and cleanly every time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I got a pair at clicks and they very quickly got claimed by HRH. Same thing happens to my organic cottonballs and nailclippers......


Thanks, won't pass by the next Clicks I see.


----------



## devdev (18/3/14)

Raid your local dischem for the scisso-weezers. You definitely know these ones:




Maybe you could repurpose a pair from the lady of the house? Usually they would be kept with the polyfiller and hoof trimming accessories - check the makeup drawer...

I see that Riptrippers uses the Tweezerman ones, which I saw at dischem by chance. At R250 I had to say no, and went with the scissoweezers instead. Could buy a Rocket RBA or 60ml of VM juice for that price

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Nail clipper was frustrating for me. Difficult to position it to cut the tail ends, does not always cut wicking material cleanly, etc. Scissors much the same. Until I came upon the little thing below. Cuts anything - wire, cotton, silica - and cleanly every time.



I got one similar to that lying around in one of the toolboxes, will give it a go thank you sir.


----------



## devdev (18/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I got one similar to that lying around in one of the toolboxes, will give it a go thank you sir.



I got the cuticle plier/cutter ones from dischem - very similar, but not as sharp those side clipper pliers. I can see little nicks in the surface of the metal from where I used them to cut the kanthal. I will need to visit my local builder's again soon


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

devdev said:


> Maybe you could repurpose a pair from the lady of the house? Usually they would be kept with the polyfiller and hoof trimming accessories - check the makeup drawer...



Absolutely brilliant! ROFL!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev (18/3/14)

Could this be the reason why none of my ex's will talk to me?

Hahahaha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## devdev (18/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Another question... Do you all undo the fill screw to add the juice? The hole looks (from videos) a bit small and that seems a tough way to fill the tank?



The KFL+ and KF3.1 ships with a juice bottle with plastic microdropper - it's the only size dropper that I have seen that fits the fill hole. I have only used it once, and then went back to filling by unscrewing the top on the KF3.1.

It's a given that you will have juice leaks a few times in the first week - it seems to be the norm and still happens to me every other day or so.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

devdev said:


> The KFL+ and KF3.1 ships with a juice bottle with plastic microdropper - it's the only size dropper that I have seen that fits the fill hole. I have only used it once, and then went back to filling by unscrewing the top on the KF3.1.
> 
> It's a given that you will have juice leaks a few times in the first week - it seems to be the norm and still happens to me every other day or so.



I have a couple of Needle bottles in Vape Mail and I have also filled my new Innokin U-Can ready!


----------



## devdev (18/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have a couple of Needle bottles in Vape Mail and I have also filled my new Innokin U-Can ready!



Lol, Rob you could become the South African Pbusardo at this rate!

I'm expecting reviews on all these toys when you have a chance


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/14)

devdev said:


> I'm expecting reviews on all these toys when you have a chance



Roger that! Review tomorrow when Vape Mail arrives... we are going to have a fun week again this week...

Reviews will include the following...


KangerTech T3's
Kayfun Lite Plus
Plastic Needle Bottle
Innokin U-Can
Innokin iClear X.i Dual Coil
Mini Evo (Hoping it a Stealth Vape device)
Mob Premium Ecto Plasma E-Liquid
Mob Bubaloo Intense E-Liquid
Titanium Drip Tip
VM Legends Range
VM Peach 2 Rooibos
VM Marshmallow
VM Orange
VM Menthol Ice 0mg


----------



## vaalboy (19/3/14)

I find that the cuticle scissors work the best for cutting cotton cleanly. 

Lol @Rob Fisher you melting some plastic again? I also bought one of those titanium drip tips but have noticed that after a while a rough ring forms on the drip tip which I assume is from saliva. I now stick to plastic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (19/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> I find that the cuticle scissors work the best for cutting cotton cleanly.
> 
> Lol @Rob Fisher you melting some plastic again? I also bought one of those titanium drip tips but have noticed that after a while a rough ring forms on the drip tip which I assume is from saliva. I now stick to plastic.



I notice that happens with almost all metal tips that I have. Plastic tips definitely do assist in preventing that but is still not immune to it.


----------



## Silver (19/3/14)

Super thread indeed.

I have learnt so much in such a quick time. Thanks @Rob Fisher for starting it and for all of you putting in the effort.

@Rob Fisher when you are done with all your building and refining your toolbox, can you make up a replica for me  Seriously, could be an idea for retailers to sell a basic toolbox of all these items.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher when you are done with all your building and refining your toolbox, can you make up a replica for me  Seriously, could be an idea for retailers to sell a basic toolbox of all these items.



Sure thing @Silver! I doubt that the man in the street will bother with the lunatic fringe of making coils etc but the opportunities for vendors and shops to watch these forums and react to market forces are endless.

I still can't believe that there isn't a Vape shop in Durbs yet... and the tobacconists are missing the boat in a big way as well! Over the years the little tobacconists shops have been disappearing and now is the time for them to adapt and explode! But no worries for us because we have a selection of great online shops!


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> I also bought one of those titanium drip tips but have noticed that after a while a rough ring forms on the drip tip which I assume is from saliva. I now stick to plastic.



I haven't found this issue at all? Not even close or a little bit... is that issue particular to titanium or have you found it with steel as well? I haven't got one plastic drip tip on any of my devices.


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> I notice that happens with almost all metal tips that I have. Plastic tips definitely do assist in preventing that but is still not immune to it.



You just answered my last question... funny I haven't had this phenomenon at all?


----------



## Gizmo (19/3/14)

Watching this thread with great anticipation. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (19/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure thing @Silver! I doubt that the man in the street will bother with the lunatic fringe of making coils etc but the opportunities for vendors and shops to watch these forums and react to market forces are endless.
> 
> I still can't believe that there isn't a Vape shop in Durbs yet... and the tobacconists are missing the boat in a big way as well! Over the years the little tobacconists shops have been disappearing and now is the time for them to adapt and explode! But no worries for us because we have a selection of great online shops!




No worries Rob. I do have most of these items. Was just kidding. But i think you will have the best set of tools for coil building after you are done!

On the issue of tobacconists missing the plot. I agree. The few i have visited here in JHB tend to be a bit clueless when it comes to vaping. I suppose it is still early days. In a year or two when vaping is more mainstream i think it will change. You still have a year Rob to set up the KZN vape palace ;--))

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

Silver said:


> You still have a year Rob to set up the KZN vape palace ;--))



I have toyed with the idea many times since discovering these forums and learning at a rate of knots... but having started 3 businesses and selling two of them the idea of starting a retail business leaves me stone cold... now that I have retired and am real busy fishing and vaping my time is worth a whole lot to me and a retail business couldn't generate enough cash ever to make me want to give up retirement. The thought of giving up my time to be stuck in a shop for six and a half days is something I just couldn't bear! If I was 30-40 years younger maybe... but at 58 time becomes a precious commodity that money can't buy.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (19/3/14)

Well worded Rob. Very wise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Nail clipper was frustrating for me. Difficult to position it to cut the tail ends, does not always cut wicking material cleanly, etc. Scissors much the same. Until I came upon the little thing below. Cuts anything - wire, cotton, silica - and cleanly every time.



Called a "SIDE CUTTER" in the industry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

OK Tool Box bought... and tools bought... Now I just need some Vape Mail!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

Technical issue with the light/torch I bought... it no fit.


----------



## Riaz (19/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK Tool Box bought... and tools bought... Now I just need some Vape Mail!
> 
> View attachment 2176



nice stash @Rob Fisher 

why no multi meter?


----------



## TylerD (19/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK Tool Box bought... and tools bought... Now I just need some Vape Mail!
> 
> View attachment 2176


AWESOME STUFF!!!! That looks like a real pro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

Riaz said:


> nice stash @Rob Fisher
> 
> why no multi meter?



Because you guys never told me about a multimeter!  I do have an Ohm Meter coming... But a multimeter will look really professional so I do NEED one of them.


----------



## Gizmo (19/3/14)

Rob amazing setup. Mine is even inferior. Nicely done. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

O! ... and while waiting start to extend your house with an extra room

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (19/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Because you guys never told me about a multimeter!  I do have an Ohm Meter coming... But a multimeter will look really professional so I do NEED one of them.


You really don't need a Multimeter Rob. The ohm meter is more than enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

Rob nobody told you to get a magnifying lamp yet?


----------



## Andre (19/3/14)

Awesome setup @Rob Fisher. Here is the magnifying lamp you will NEED:


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

johanct said:


> O! ... and while waiting start to extend your house with an extra room



I already have a Man Cave for my boat and tackle! I can make a Vape section in it!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ (19/3/14)

anyone know where to get one of those magnifying lamps for a good price?


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

johanct said:


> Rob nobody told you to get a magnifying lamp yet?



No they didn't...  I feel deprived!


----------



## TylerD (19/3/14)

O my goodness, this is never going to stop! 
????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (19/3/14)

TylerD said:


> You really don't need a Multimeter Rob. The ohm meter is more than enough.



i always thought you need both, the multi meter for checking battery life is really useful as opposed to sticking the battery in an electronic mod to check its remaining life- seeing that @Rob Fisher will be venturing into the mech world soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Awesome setup @Rob Fisher. Here is the magnifying lamp you will NEED:



OMG another NEED to have!  Actually I do really need that!


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> anyone know where to get one of those magnifying lamps for a good price?



Various sizes available at Communica, JHB and Capetown branches


----------



## Riaz (19/3/14)

@Rob Fisher can you add me in your will please, just to inherit all your vape gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

With everybody's advice Rob, that man cave is not going to be big enough!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mklops (19/3/14)

johanct said:


> Rob nobody told you to get a magnifying lamp yet?


 
You read my mind @johanct

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/3/14)

This is the one they recommended to me. Works a charm. Link to this one, here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

Really a must have Rob, especially with our generation's eye sight - 90mm lens is good, but if they stock bigger, go for the maximum size you can get - I personally use 120mm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (19/3/14)

johanct said:


> Various sizes available at Communica, JHB and Capetown branches



Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

Matthee said:


> This is the one they recommended to me. Works a charm. Link to this one, here.



Thanks @Matthee order placed... that empty void I had has now gone! Actually this is probably the best buy for me ever!


----------



## vaalboy (19/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Matthee order placed... that empty void I had has now gone! Actually this is probably the best buy for me ever!



Eish pity so quick, I would have liked to have piggy backed on the shipping.


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Eish pity so quick, I would have liked to have piggy backed on the shipping.



Shall I try and change the order to get 2 of them Mark?


----------



## Rowan Francis (19/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Technical issue with the light/torch I bought... it no fit.



try one of these .. i bought two !! 

http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/132758815/Head_Magnifying_Glass_with_Led_Torch.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (19/3/14)

Me likey this one!!!

http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/1410...ing_Hands_with_90mm_Magnifier_ON_SPECIAL.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Eish pity so quick, I would have liked to have piggy backed on the shipping.



OK I have ordered two Markus! One for you and one for me! Courier should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Mklops (19/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Me likey this one!!!
> 
> http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/141011057/Illuminated_Helping_Hands_with_90mm_Magnifier_ON_SPECIAL.html


 
I think this is one of the best ones so far! Can be used for more than just making coils and a month ago I actually had quite a need for one of these


----------



## vaalboy (19/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I have ordered two Markus! One for you and one for me! Courier should arrive tomorrow.



Fantastic @Rob Fisher. Sorry I have had intermittent access to the forum today. I will give you a shout tmz!


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Fantastic @Rob Fisher. Sorry I have had intermittent access to the forum today. I will give you a shout tmz!



Courier won't arrive tomorrow because despite doing the bank transfer they don't send the goods until the deposit reaches their bank account. FNB to Std.


----------



## Silver (19/3/14)

Rob, i think your man cave is AMAZING - so neat and tidy!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

Silver said:


> Rob, i think your man cave is AMAZING - so neat and tidy!!!



It is a lot less tidy these days because my wife and kids think that anything that doesn't fit in the house need to go in my Man Cave... I have now put a moratorium on anything being added to my man cave. My youngest daughter (25) keeps buying crap for her flat for when she eventually moves out and is storing in the cave.

I don't spend that much time in my cave anymore since I gave up stinkies and now only go there to play with my fishing tackle and prepare for compos!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (19/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It is a lot less tidy these days because my wife and kids think that anything that doesn't fit in the house need to go in my Man Cave... I have now put a moratorium on anything being added to my man cave. My youngest daughter (25) keeps buying crap for her flat for when she eventually moves out and is storing in the cave.
> 
> I don't spend that much time in my cave anymore since I gave up stinkies and now only go there to play with my fishing tackle and prepare for compos!



is that how you stumbled upon her blow torch LOL


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

Riaz said:


> is that how you stumbled upon her blow torch LOL



Spot on! Hehehe! Big time!


----------



## vaalboy (19/3/14)

So any coils built yet Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> So any coils built yet Rob?



Not yet Markus... the Kayfun is quite technical and I'm about to start playing with it... I have reviewed most of the other stuff that arrived today but the Kayfun I'm going to do slowly and methodically!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (19/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not yet Markus... the Kayfun is quite technical and I'm about to start playing with it... I have reviewed most of the other stuff that arrived today but the Kayfun I'm going to do slowly and methodically!



please please please dont forget to give it a good wash before you use it.

use a toothbrush if you have to

remove the air control screw (put it in a safe place) and clean inside there as well.


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

Riaz said:


> please please please dont forget to give it a good wash before you use it.
> 
> use a toothbrush if you have to
> 
> remove the air control screw (put it in a safe place) and clean inside there as well.




Ahhhhhh thanks! I now know what that other screw with no head is for.


----------



## Rowan Francis (19/3/14)

also can give it a wash with Vodka

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhhhh thanks! I now know what that other screw with no head is for.


That is your spare, the other one is in the hole on the opposite end of the air channel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (10/4/14)

So iv just been messing around building or rather practising since I don't actually have a mech yet 

















Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (10/4/14)

Haha that's awesome bud. You look like you have done your research and is ready to take on the challenge. Don't think I would have the patience to this just for practise  but massive respect bud

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (10/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Haha that's awesome bud. You look like you have done your research and is ready to take on the challenge. Don't think I would have the patience to this just for practise  but massive respect bud
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Need to get the braids tighter though. This was 26g as well. Am looking for small little bench vice to keep my two hands free for twisting. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (11/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Need to get the braids tighter though. This was 26g as well. Am looking for small little bench vice to keep my two hands free for twisting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


You will need a biggish atomizer to fit twisted 26 g in to go above 0.5 ohms. Yes, that needs to be twisted much tighter. A drill works quite well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat (16/7/14)

devdev said:


> View attachment 2162
> 
> 
> Rob, see how the coil has heated from the inside towards the outside? That is how you want your coil to heat up when you dry fire it. It won't do this the first time you fire it, so you heat it up, then pinch with the scisso-wezeers, then heat, then pinch, and repeat about 3 times, pinching quite hard. This should result in the coil heating from center outwards.


 
By pinch, you mean from the sides, squeezing the coils together against each other? (i've been seeing this for ages and not been sure just what it is.)

(Now looking at search results to find out whether i really need ceramic tip tweezers. How hot can a big, long piece of steel like tweezers get from a tiny hot coil? Don't mind, $12 at fasttech but i'm buying a nice Origen clone for that price.)


----------



## Mklops (16/7/14)

It's more for you to squeeze the coil while firing your mod. If you do with normal tweezers it will short


----------



## Cat (16/7/14)

i suppose it's better to do it in place like that? (instead of off the atomizer, with a blowtorch.) ?

PS: what about doing it in place on the deck, with normal tweezers and a blowtorch?

PPS: ok, i realise it must be done in place, otherwise it would get disturbed...coils would shift.


----------



## Mklops (16/7/14)

What I do is pinch it into position between the tweezers getting it as straight as possible, then I put it back on the drill bit and twist and clamp it down. During this process i still warp the coil a bit as I'm still a bit new so then i pulse it till it glows and adjust it. So it would come in useful during that process. 

And as a side note, if you not careful during heating the coil with the torch those tweezers will get pretty hot


----------



## Cat (16/7/14)

ok, i get it - sort of. .....i suppose only the flat tips are needed...there are two brands there but only one has flat tips. So...



PS: Now i'm confused. Maybe the pointed tips are better. These coils are tiny. So tiny, seeing these little M1.6 and M2 screws today, made me think again, i'm so used to seeing the stuff in photos, much bigger than they actually are.


----------



## Andre (16/7/14)

Cat said:


> i suppose it's better to do it in place like that? (instead of off the atomizer, with a blowtorch.) ?
> 
> PS: what about doing it in place on the deck, with normal tweezers and a blowtorch?
> 
> PPS: ok, i realise it must be done in place, otherwise it would get disturbed...coils would shift.


I would not do it in place with a blowtorch as you can damage insulators and stuff, rather pulse to red, stop firing, squeeze. 
Personally I very rarely squeeze in place on the atomizer. Find it much easier to pinch in tweezers before installation and torch with the blowtorch, getting it red hot for about 7 seconds, stop torch, hold for about 10 seconds. Then I install, do a quick pulse, que the mandrel to and fro in the coil, repeat, and voila even heating and no hot legs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (16/7/14)

Cat said:


> ok, i get it - sort of. .....i suppose only the flat tips are needed...there are two brands there but only one has flat tips. So...
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Now i'm confused. Maybe the pointed tips are better. These coils are tiny. So tiny, seeing these little M1.6 and M2 screws today, made me think again, i'm so used to seeing the stuff in photos, much bigger than they actually are.


For me the flat tips work well.


----------

